# take sth off sth



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, trochu jsem v rozpacích, jak správně překládat věty jako např.: 

1) Take your feet off the table. 
2) Take your trousers off the bed.
3) Take your finger off the trigger.
4) Take the picture off the wall. 
5) Take your hands off me. 
etc.

Lze ve všech případech použít sloveso *sundat* resp. *sundat si* ? Děkuji.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Řekla bych, že:

1) Take your feet off the table. - _*Sundej* ty nohy ze stolu._
2) Take your trousers off the bed. - _*Sundej* ty kalhoty z postele. / Ukliď si ty kalhoty.
_3) Take your finger off the trigger. - _*Sundej* ten prst ze spouště.
_4) Take the picture off the wall.  - _*Sundej* ten obraz ze zdi._
5) Take your hands off me. - _*Sundej* ze mě ty ruce / Nesahej na mě._

Vychází mi z toho *SUNDAT* ve všech případech


----------



## Encolpius

Hmm...a nešlo by také: Sundej *si* ty nohy ze stolu...? Díky


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Moc se mi to nezdá, *sundej si* bych použila spíš ve větě "sundej si tu bundu, bude ti vedro". *Sundat si - svléknout si.*


----------



## bibax

Většinou se říká *dej* a ne *sundej*.

Dej ty nohy se stolu!

Ve filmech se často říká: Dej ty pracky pryč!


----------



## ManagaCTAG

*Dej ty nohy ze stolu* a _*Dej ty pracky pryč*_ jsou další možné alternativy


----------



## capials

5) Take your paws off me.Dej ty pracky pryč !


----------



## bibax

"Take your stinking paws off me, you damn dirty ape!" (Planet of the Apes)

Asi "Dej ty špinavý pracky pryč, ty smradlavá opice!" (přesně si to už nepamatuji).


----------



## vianie

> Dej ty špinavý pracky pryč, ty smradlavá opice




Český dabing je poväčšine v inej dimenzii než náš filisterský.

"Odhoď búchačku, poliš zasraný, lebo preženiem guľku tvojou očiapkovanou hlavou!"


----------



## winpoj

Co to znamená "filisterský"?


----------



## vianie

Súhrn všetkých týchto významov.


----------

